# Kip's Grass Putting Course



## ebarnett8 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi all,

We are big golf enthusiasts in the house (although that doesn't mean that we are any good!) and we have a side yard needing to be sodded. Just finishing up a construction project and as we were looking at options, we thought, well how about a nice putting green? And then it went from there, to, well... if we did a putting green, with all the work and etc involved, why not make this thing really awesome and make a little course out of it. We have 3 little ones so to have some playability but also a fun challenge would be really cool.

Feel free to try to talk me out of doing something like this, as we are in the think-tank stage at this point.

We are looking at Zoysia Lazer or Mach 1 green turf. The rest of the yard is Zoysia (empire), so it would be nice to have an all-Zoysia lawn- if it plays well! We are going to be following the PGA guidelines as much as reasonably possible. Luckily it shouldn't be too hard as this yard is nearly 100% sand. Holds no water/nutrients so I will be looking to supplement some peat moss to bring me to 80/20 as well as install some drainage for the bunker and the green.

Picture below- the space used is about 29' x 36' (only where the putting greens are illustrated). The dark dark green area is a grass bunker (recessed like a sand bunker but just thick overgrown grass), and the brown area is a planter area for some flowers/small plants. If we determine that the Zoysia Lazer handles shade as well as is being reported, maybe we will put in a palm tree there. The rest of the area with a medium-dark green is going to be some form of Zoysia (zorro, maybe? or if Lazer can be maintained that high, would be GOLD!) maintained at around 0.8" for chipping/light rough.

Comments, suggestions, feedback is very much welcome!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I think it's a cool project. I wish I had enough home time to maintain a mini-golf course in my back yard!


----------

